# My WINEADOR'S creation (lots o pictures)



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

this damn $%^&ing slope!!
I started smoking and buying my own cigars in February.
I started with a 5 herf travel case, then got a 15 herf travel, then a 150ct humi, then a 120qt cooler and still ran out of room. All within 4 months!! And each time I said I would stop buying more! picture of my slope...










So I filled up my coolerdor and desktop humi and figured with summer coming and all I will buy a 32 bottle HAIER wine cooler and throw all the stogies in there, simple right?

So I purchased this Haier.
Haier HVDW32ABB 32 Bottle Display Window Wine Cellar in Black

First I will tell you about this wine cooler, it is AMAZING! and perfect for a wineador. The max temp is 65 however it stays around 66. Unlike 90% of other wine cooler that have just the light on the ceiling this one has that and LED's around the door so it lights up the whole inside and I can find my smokes easily. BUT the best part is it has a very small seperate fan other then the cooling peltier fan that is always running, so it moves the humidity around. There is only a 1% RH difference between my top and bottom. I purchased 3 oust fans which I now will not need.











So I tamped the drain hole shut, and added a catch pan on the bottom with KL.

Next move was to order the trays. I hit up our very own Forrest and first wanted only 4 trays but then thought it would be safer to get 5 because I want to throw all of my stogies in 1 cooler. They came in 2 weeks! Forrest is the man!

To season them I put 2 sponges soaked with distilled water in a pan with distilled water in the bottom 3 trays, and 1 sponge in the top 2 trays.











For humidification I am using 2 of these and some DRY KL
Cheap Humidors Crystal 250 Humidifier

In less then 24 hours the top middle and bottom were all seasoned.

SO next came the fun part loading them up! halfway through I found out there wa sno chance in hell everything was going to fit  . I was only able to fit my singles, my boxes and CC's were still n my coolerdor. The rest of the pics of my 32 bottle wine cooler.





















with a crap load of boxes still in my coolerdor I did what ever cigar degenerate would do, I purchased another wine cooler.
This is the 16 bottle Whyner I picked up
Clothing, Toys, Electronics, Jewelry, Jaclyn Smith - Kmart.com





















and thats it, all my stogies are not temp controlled with rock solid RH levels. Im a happy smoker!

Final result:












Thanks to everyone at Puff for your threads, and guidance. I think I leterally ready every wineador thread.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

THat almost brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> with a crap load of boxes still in my coolerdor I did what ever cigar degenerate would do, I purchased another wine cooler.


:biglaugh:

One nice looking setup.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks guys,
Derek yours will be sweet to Im sure. Honestly the whole setup was alot easier then I thought, I read alot of horror stories about RH and temp levels swinging but so far no issues at all and it was easy to get where I wanted it to be. (knock on wood)


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I didn't notice on my first look, I see the front of the drawers are two different pieces with the front piece stained. Is there a specific reason for that?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice, I can't wait till I can afford SC drawers for mine.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I didn't notice on my first look, I see the front of the drawers are two different pieces with the front piece stained. Is there a specific reason for that?


those are the lacewood fronts, strictly for looks


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

The lacewood is nice. Are you getting a difference between the three hydro's?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> I didn't notice on my first look, I see the front of the drawers are two different pieces with the front piece stained. Is there a specific reason for that?


Cause it looks AWESOME!


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

titlowda said:


> The lacewood is nice. Are you getting a difference between the three hydro's?


thanks dustin, the Lacewoods dont like the cameras flash and look ALOT better in person or through the tinted door.

At first there was a little difference form top to bottom, but that was fixed with dry KL, now there is no more then a 1 degree, and 1% difference. The small fan in the cooler that is always moving helps a ton.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Great story. You should of bought a another 32. Its only a matter of time before you need more room. Here's a link for a good site just in case. There 28 bottle edge star is a good price right now.

http://www.compactappliance.com/Bes...s&src=google&gclid=CN2EwMbliKkCFUkZQgod60hgqg


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

louistogie said:


> Great story. You should of bought a another 32. Its only a matter of time before you need more room. Here's a link for a good site just in case. There 28 bottle edge star is a good price right now.
> 
> http://www.compactappliance.com/Bes...s&src=google&gclid=CN2EwMbliKkCFUkZQgod60hgqg


LOL I see you have as much faith as I do in me having a backbone and stop buying. I think I will slow down a little since the weather is heating up to avoid beetles. Fall/winter is buying season, Spring/Summer is smoking season (so I say now).


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> thanks dustin, the Lacewoods dont like the cameras flash and look ALOT better in person or through the tinted door.
> 
> At first there was a little difference form top to bottom, but that was fixed with dry KL, now there is no more then a 1 degree, and 1% difference. The small fan in the cooler that is always moving helps a ton.


Sounds good. I will be setting mine up in a few days and then moving the coolers to a well cooler spot in the house. Temps are rising to much for me.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Cause it looks AWESOME!


That they do, just wasn't sure if there was something in particular I was missing.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

MattNJ said:


> Fall/winter is buying season, Spring/Summer is smoking season (so I say now).


QFT!

I've realized this as I look at my 50ct humi with fresh cigars and wish I had started in on this thing about 6 months ago. Prime smoking season is around the corner and I don't have anything ready but GH2s and a few singles I had stashed a while ago! Oh well. That last RP Edge smoked ok ROTT... I may dig into those anyway!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Matt - forget the slope you just straight jumped off the cliff! My wife would kill me if she walked in from work and saw wineadors with cigars and not wine.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

My wife keeps asking me when I'm going to take mine out to the garage. It's sitting empty right now, on the floor in my office waiting for the drawers from Forrest.

I think she mostly wonders why I finally bought one for cigars, but never got around to buying one for our actual wine.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Matt - forget the slope you just straight jumped off the cliff! My wife would kill me if she walked in from work and saw wineadors with cigars and not wine.


LOL i hear ya buddy, my wifes pregnant now but is a huuuuge white wine drinker she didnt understand why I was putting cigars in them. I personally am a big red wine drinker so screw putting wine in them. :beerchug:


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

If your married, you have an awesome wife!!!! Mine makes me put my "man" stuff in our computer room...." Neither seen nor heard". She "doesn't want some ugly fridge where people can see it". Oh and damn fine collection you have.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> If your married, you have an awesome wife!!!! Mine makes me put my "man" stuff in our computer room...." Neither seen nor heard". She "doesn't want some ugly fridge where people can see it". Oh and damn fine collection you have.


nooo, thats in my "man cave" wife would never let me have that stuff in the open where company can see it. I accidentlly left my desktop humi in the kitchen once, baddd idea.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

All my stuff goes in the computer room simply because our house has no other room... Only have around 800 square feet.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

That is awesome that you were able to do all of that within the last few months. You definitely found the ice covered section of the slippery slope. My wife likes the look of humidors and will actually enjoy a cigar with me, when she's not pregnant, but my budget was too small for now to do something like that. If you ever decide to buy a full sized refrigerator, and want to get rid of one of the wineadors, I'd be willing to take it off your hands. The shelves in that 32 count are beautiful.


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

does wine chillers produce condensation? i notice they all have a drain.... how do you combat that?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

oznation said:


> does wine chillers produce condensation? i notice they all have a drain.... how do you combat that?


Plug the drain and then put some beads/kitty litter on the drain tray to collect and redistribute the moisture.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Matt; this is an awesome thread and great setup.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Plug the drain and then put some beads/kitty litter on the drain tray to collect and redistribute the moisture.


 what he said!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Matt, truly great pics and a great little story. Thanks for sharing brutha !!!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice setup and excellent stash... Well done...


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, very nice


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice set up. The blue Lights look awesome


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice setup man  and dont worry, we ALL think we can stop anytime we want to. 

I used to smoke cigarettes many years ago, and a friend recently asked me if the cigars rekindled that addiction, from the nicotine. I told him no, cigars trigger an entirely different addiction...


----------



## millennium115 (Apr 21, 2011)

god bless u!!!! very nice set up!!!


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice setup indeed!


----------

